# Yup!  More Salmon Nuggies



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2020)

It's been 4 months since I smoked some Salmon and since the wife and I will be on a few boats for the next 3-4 months, thought it would be best to create some more Salmon nuggets to hand out while on the boat.  A favorite for so many deck hands.

With 7.75# of Salmon which the wife and I catch, did the basic dry brine of 4/1 ratio of dark brown sugar over non iodized salt.   Brined for 4+ hours. Smoked starting at 125f ending at 145f, over a 4 hour period.


On racks, room drying after being brined.









Into my MES40 with a mailbox mod and powered by an Auber PID controller.  Using my favorite digital thermometer, the Thermoworks Smoke.











Finished product:


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 30, 2020)

Your nuggets sure look good Craig.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks great !!!


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks guys.  They're such great pill poppers for so many while on the boat.  Some take a bite and their rod suddenly goes off.  So fun.  This next week I need to smoke some tails and filets and share them along with cream cheese and crackers.

For the excess nuggets, I will vacuum seal them in 5 oz  sealers, to share later on.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks great as always.  I need to make some.  I am out.  I have to buy my salmon thou.


----------



## xray (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks great! I was supposed to go out on a charter on Lake Ontario. I was going to make salmon nuggets and lox with what I caught. I’ll have to stare at these a little longer now.

Like!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 1, 2020)

very nice,  congrats on the ride.


----------

